# Genelec 7050B vs 7060B vs SVS PB-2000



## Sebab (May 30, 2018)

Hi!

I'm building a 5.1 setup consisting of 2x Bang & Olufsen Beovox 5000 Flat Panel speakers (1989 model), 2x Bang & Olufsen Beovox 3000 Flat Panel speakers (1989 model) and 1x BeoLab 7.1 center speaker (2005 model). The only thing missing is the subwoofer. I live in a small one-bedroom apartment so my home theater is very small and I will be sitting about 3 feet (1 meter) from the subwoofer. I will only be able to listen to low volume levels, since otherwise I would be disturbing the neighbors.

I'm currently considering the Genelec 7050B 8", 7060B (second-hand) 10" and SVS PB-2000 12", since I've understood that SVS subs would have as good sound quality as Genelec subs. I live in Finland and the cheapest option of the three would be the 7050B. The 7060B (second-hand) and SVS PB-2000 would cost roughly the same, but more than the 7050B. Since my room is very small and I'm only sitting about 3 feet from the sub and listening to low volume levels, I don't think that there would be any risk of the 7050B distorting or not producing loud enough sounds. The only reason why I would go for the two more expensive subs would be because they go all the way down to about 20 hz, while the 7050B goes down to 25 hz. I'm also planning to do some accoustic treatment for the room.

Do you think that there would be a noticeable difference between the 7050B and the two larger subs in a small room when sitting about 3 feet from the sub, and only listening with low volume levels? Would it be worth getting the larger subs only for the 5 hz difference, even though the 7050B certainly has enough volume and power? I will be using the setup for movies only. All help appreciated, thanks!


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

Will you be sitting 1 meter from the speakers as well? If so you may not get the full advantage of the flat panel as they tend to work better with a lot of free space between them, the walls and listeners. It seems as though everything will be in close proximity.

You have a unique challenge with the subwoofer as well. Sitting that close will allow you to get a smaller driver than someone sitting much further away, but you want to use the system primarily for movies. That suggests large drivers and deep extension, yet it sounds like you might not want either of those.

Genelec lists the 7050B as being -6dB at 25Hz, however the target everyone goes by is -3dB instead. That means the usable lower extension will be closer to 30Hz which is not good for movies. Depending upon the age, condition and price the 7060B could be the better option.


----------



## Sebab (May 30, 2018)

-


----------



## Sebab (May 30, 2018)

theJman said:


> Will you be sitting 1 meter from the speakers as well? If so you may not get the full advantage of the flat panel as they tend to work better with a lot of free space between them, the walls and listeners. It seems as though everything will be in close proximity.
> 
> You have a unique challenge with the subwoofer as well. Sitting that close will allow you to get a smaller driver than someone sitting much further away, but you want to use the system primarily for movies. That suggests large drivers and deep extension, yet it sounds like you might not want either of those.
> 
> Genelec lists the 7050B as being -6dB at 25Hz, however the target everyone goes by is -3dB instead. That means the usable lower extension will be closer to 30Hz which is not good for movies. Depending upon the age, condition and price the 7060B could be the better option.



Ok, thanks a lot for the helpful info! The flat panel speakers are on the wall so they're a little further away than the sub, but not much. The main speakers are a little over 3 feet in front of me and the rear speakers the same distance behind me. I'd say the sub is pretty much 3 feet from me. I would never have bought flat panel speakers myself, but my parents have had them for almost 30 years and now wanted to get rid of them, so I kind of got them for free. 

I just noticed that the slightly smaller SVS PB-1000 has a 10" driver and seems to go down to 20 hz at -3db. Do you think that this would be a better choice than the Genelec 7050B? They're about the same price here in Finland. Would I benefit from the larger 12" PB-2000 when sitting this close to the sub in a small room like this, or would this be a slight overkill?


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

The Genelec is likely to have more detail and precision, but output and presence will almost certainly favor the SVS. Depending on what you're looking for one of them might suite your personal needs better.

I did notice you're looking at the PB series of SVS subwoofers, but what about the SB series instead? They're sealed and smaller than the PB's are (which are ported). Based upon the size of your room and how close you'll be sitting the SB2000 might be worth considering.


----------

